# 4-1-1 Ribs



## oompappy (Apr 25, 2006)

You could try a rack _without_ foil and see how that works.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 25, 2006)

I assume with those times you're talking about spares.  If you're doing bb's that long, yep, you'll get mush.  Use a little less apple juice in the foil and maybe just go 1.5 hours in foil.  The ribs should be fairly tender
at that point, and you've still got cook time left.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 25, 2006)

Next rib cook I'm going to do I am going to stick the ribs in the rack and let them ride and not use any foil!!


----------



## Finney (Apr 25, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Next rib cook I'm going to do I am going to stick the ribs in the rack and let them ride and not use any foil!!


Lee-Harvey, you're a wild man.  I want to party with you.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ya' gots to use the mustard :!: 
Better bark =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> I was unhappy with the texture of the last ribs I did.  They were fall-off-the-bone mushy.  I (1) did not trim them, as I usually do, (2) cooked them 3-2-1 at 225*, (3) used a sauce the last hour.  I used a dry rub, but I did not use mustard as I do with my pork butts.
> 
> 
> For the ribs I will cook tomorrow, I plan to trim them to KC style, cook 4-1-1 at 225*, and use a sauce the last hour.  I also plan to throw in a little apple juice when I foil them.  I will use the same dry rub, but I have not decided if I am going to use mustard, as I do with my pork butts.
> ...



Use mustard if you want more bark.  

As for the AJ, I just don't like adding any fruit juices to my ribs.  If you want firm but tender ribs foil them the way they are or add some brown or turb sugar.  They'll be enough moisture in the ribs already without adding additional.  Hope this helps.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Apr 25, 2006)

throw some sliced onions on top of them ribs while foiled and take away the apple juice


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2006)

The aj in the foil will make them fall off the bone, borderline mushy. If your going to foil, skip the aj. The steam from them alone in the foil will be more than enough moisture.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

You could try throwing them in a tin for an hour, you might like it


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 25, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> I quit foiling ribs because I ended up with similar results once.  I Smok'em @ 220-230 untill I see the meat pulling away (back) from the ends.  Brush with a little homemade BBQ sauce and some PINE/HAB TPJ.  Pull off when you can pull the meat away from the bone (about 5-5.5hrs)



For my ribs the night before I coat them with French`s Mustard and rub let em sit in the fridge or cooler overnight, get up the next morning set up my 55 gallon drum smoker , I keep the temp same as above. Mine usually stay in 6 hrs. and I spray them with apple juice lightly every 2 hrs. When the meat pulls away from the bones I apply BBQ SAUCE leave on the grill for 20 to 30  mins and serve. I never have foiled in my life and mine come out tender and juicy every time. Of course I use loin back ribs more meat that way.


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

And they will firm back up some in the final time out of the foil.  You can extend that time some to get them even firmer.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> OK. I didn't use foil, as many on another forum suggested, and I have to tell you that I ended up with exactly the texture and moistness I was after. Whoever thought that 3-2-1 or 4-1-1 stuff up? Reynolds Wrap people, I bet.
> 
> Can't thank you enough for the guidance. I'm a regular first class hero around here. Next time I'm going to try either mustard or Worcestershire sauce before the rub as some here have suggested.  This is fun!
> 
> Gonna apply for property RE zoning tomorrow morning. I need me a H-O-G pen!!


You have to use the mustard bro :!: 
Big difference :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> OK. I didn't use foil, as many on another forum suggested, and I have to tell you that I ended up with exactly the texture and moistness I was after. Whoever thought that 3-2-1 or 4-1-1 stuff up? Reynolds Wrap people, I bet.
> 
> Can't thank you enough for the guidance. I'm a regular first class hero around here. Next time I'm going to try either mustard or Worcestershire sauce before the rub as some here have suggested.  This is fun!
> 
> Gonna apply for property RE zoning tomorrow morning. I need me a H-O-G pen!!



Great job Roller!

You can get moist and tender ribs without foil, the main reason in using the foil is to "consistently" produce the same product with the same cook time, every single time.


----------

